# Jaros Romody - Things to break Thinks



## SheepHappens (6. April 2014)

Moooin, 

ich hab ein kleines Album aufgenommen (alles mit Iphone; Semiprofessionel) 
und würde das gerne teilen. Alle Lieder, Texte sowie Melodien sind selbst erfunden/getextet/gesungen/gespielt.

Alle Lieder stehen kostenlos zum Download zur Verfügung 

Über Anregung und Kritik freue ich mich sehr, ansonsten einfach mal reinhören (:

Keep rollin'

Jaros Romody/Wenzel Landsgesell

https://soundcloud.c...esell/rocknroll


----------



## SheepHappens (6. April 2014)

Platzhalter


----------

